# Achat iPod Touch... Oui ou Non



## bayliner28 (13 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

Noël arrive à grand pas. J'ai un iPod Nano 3g et j'aimerais le changer.

J'aimerais savoir si un iPod Touch c'est correcte, de la marde, perfection.... bref.. vos avis.
J'en demandes un à mes parents à Noël.


J'aimerais avoir vos avis sur le iPod Touch en tant que telle. Ce que vous aimez et détester.


Les applications... Ceux que vous aimez, ou n'aimez pas et ceux que vous me conseillez.


Bref... Vos impressions sur le iTouch..


Merci!!!



P.S Ebuddy sur iTouch avec le Wi-Fi.... Est-ce que c'est cool?



Phylys


----------



## wath68 (13 Décembre 2009)

Hello.

Personnellement, je possède un iPod Classic, 80 Go, mais là j'ai craqué, je me suis offert récemment un iPod Touch 64 Go, et ... c'est le pied.

Pour l'instant je n'ai absolument rien à lui reprocher.

L'écran tactile multi-touch est génial.
Il y a des jeux et applications très sympas sur l'Apps Store.
Le wifi fonctionne très bien. Tu peux surfer depuis ton lit ou lire les infos sur le trône lol
J'ai même remarqué une légère améliorations des écouteurs d'origine (son un peu moins métallique je trouve), qui incluent maintenant une petite télécommande très pratique.
Les vidéos sont nickel-chrome, etc etc..

Bref, que du bonheur.
Si tu peux te le faire offrir, n'hésite pas. Surtout au prix où ça coute.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (13 Décembre 2009)

Tu veux écouter de la musique ou avoir un truc tactile de la mort qui tue ?

Pour ce qui est de la qualité du son, de l'érgonomie des menus, de la facilité de transfert de fichiers etc... tu peux abandonner itouch pour un vrai balladeur MP3. Après au niveau tactile, application, il est vrai que l'itouch est plutôt bon mais il à des concurrent.


----------



## bayliner28 (13 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,


Disons que je suis côté iPod, je ne veux rien d'autres comme Mp3 qu'un iPod.
Je cherchais un moyen de surfer sur le net, jeux, vidéo, musique, photo, bref tout ce que le iTouch a.


J'aime bien son côté mince et je cherchais une assez grosse écran... 
Je n'ai rien à reprocher au autres MP3... seulement... Je suis Mac et iPod... 


Bref.....

Plus précisément....

J'aimerais que vous me parliez des jeux, graphique, application etc


----------



## naas (14 Décembre 2009)

J'ai failli ne pas répondre car ton premier post est d'un français a peine compréhensible :hein:

L'itouch est un terminal de jeux et réseaux sociaux.
donc fait un tour sur l'apple store pour voir l'immensité des logiciels proposés.


----------



## bayliner28 (14 Décembre 2009)

Tu ris tu de ma gue******

Tu crois que je ne suis jamais allé sur le site de Apple.

Je demande simplement l'avis de  gens qui ont un iTouch et je veux qu'ils me parlent de leur expérience

Toi tu m'insulte... Tu n'as pas rapport dans mon post....

Si tu veux avoir un peu de rapport.... Répond à mes questions au lieux de dire que mon français est illisible... Tu es déjà chanceux que je me force pour écrire car je déteste le français...



Merci

[EDIT GWEN] merci de te calmer et de ne pas insinuer que l'on t'a insulté. Tout le monde  a été courtois avant ce post, donc sois tu te confort a la charte du forum soit tu te verras en vacance prolongé avant d'avoir la réponse a ta question.


----------



## naas (14 Décembre 2009)

That's not a problem, i can reply you in english, but you see its a french forum, therefore you suppose to use french, i'm right ? 

Je vous jure ces nioubes, bon j'ai un itouch et un iphone et les jeux comme assassins creed sont excellents


----------

